# Factory Receiver On New Outback Models



## NDKoze (Jan 5, 2011)

This afternoon I looked at a new 2011 Outback 250RS and was suprised to see a factory receiver on the bumper. It was only a 1 1/4" receiver, but from everything I have read here, the common consensus appears to be that you should not install a receiver unless it is welded to the frame. I am guilty of not looking closer at this new factory receiver to see if it was only attached on the bumper or if it was welded back into the frame.

My salesperson checked with her Keystone rep and told me that they have not determined a max weight for this receiver. I find that very hard to believe, so thought I would ask the question here as I have been very impressed with you folks so far and am guessing that someone has been able to get a straight answer.

Thank you in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Let me see if my Keystone contact can provide more info on this.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

That would be a class 1 hitch receiver and allow a 200 pound dead load. If it is factory mounted then I suspect the bumper is either of a thicker gauge steel or it is tied to the frame with additional support.

Was the tire still mounted on the bumper or was it under the trailer somewhere?


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

NDKoze said:


> This afternoon I looked at a new 2011 Outback 250RS and was suprised to see a factory receiver on the bumper. It was only a 1 1/4" receiver, but from everything I have read here, the common consensus appears to be that you should not install a receiver unless it is welded to the frame. I am guilty of not looking closer at this new factory receiver to see if it was only attached on the bumper or if it was welded back into the frame.
> 
> My salesperson checked with her Keystone rep and told me that they have not determined a max weight for this receiver. I find that very hard to believe, so thought I would ask the question here as I have been very impressed with you folks so far and am guessing that someone has been able to get a straight answer.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help you can provide.


I talked to an outback rep a few months ago when I first heard they were going to install a reciever for bike carriers as a std feature. He commented it is for use as a bike carrier to allow carrying of one or two bicycles. That's consistent with it being a 1 1/4" reciever. He didn't give a weight limit on it, but like Camper Andy mentioned and IIRC a 1 1/4" reciever is class 1 and only good for about 200lb dead load.


----------



## NDKoze (Jan 5, 2011)

KTMRacer said:


> This afternoon I looked at a new 2011 Outback 250RS and was suprised to see a factory receiver on the bumper. It was only a 1 1/4" receiver, but from everything I have read here, the common consensus appears to be that you should not install a receiver unless it is welded to the frame. I am guilty of not looking closer at this new factory receiver to see if it was only attached on the bumper or if it was welded back into the frame.
> 
> My salesperson checked with her Keystone rep and told me that they have not determined a max weight for this receiver. I find that very hard to believe, so thought I would ask the question here as I have been very impressed with you folks so far and am guessing that someone has been able to get a straight answer.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help you can provide.


I talked to an outback rep a few months ago when I first heard they were going to install a reciever for bike carriers as a std feature. He commented it is for use as a bike carrier to allow carrying of one or two bicycles. That's consistent with it being a 1 1/4" reciever. He didn't give a weight limit on it, but like Camper Andy mentioned and IIRC a 1 1/4" reciever is class 1 and only good for about 200lb dead load.
[/quote]

Thanks for the replies. The spare was still mounted right in the middle with the receiver directly under it. The spare carrier is basically just clamped onto the bumper so could easily be moved/removed.

I did a quick search on the Swagman site where I bought my original towing bike carrier and found that most of the 1 1/4 receiver carriers are 3-4 bikes. I was hoping to be able to get a 3 bike carrier, but am looking for some assurances that it wouldn't be too heavy. I typically carry 2 adult bikes and a kid's bike and would put the heavier bikes closer to the hitch to assure that most of the weight would be closer to the hitch. Here are some that I am looking at:

Swagman 1 1/4 Bike Carriers

Last year I bought the following towing rack to be used in between my Avalanche and my pop-up camper. It is a 4-bike rack with a 2" hitch. This thing is pretty heavy (web site says 35 lbs). So, I am guessing that it won't be an option as I would have to get a 1 1/4 to 2" adapter that would cut my available hitch weight in half. Assuming CamperAndy is correct in saying that the receiver would have a max load of 200lbs, dividing that in half for the adapter and subtracting the 35lb rack, I would only have 65lbs left for the bikes. Here is the link to my current bike carrier that I am guessing is going to be too heavy:

Swagman 4-bike Towing Bike Carrier

Gregg


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Here is the reply from Tim (Keystone Product Manager for Outback/Syndey)Jim yes we do install a rear receiver now. but it is welded to the frame the rating on it is 250Lbs.It is intended for a bike rack only.


----------



## NDKoze (Jan 5, 2011)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Here is the reply from Tim (Keystone Product Manager for Outback/Syndey)Jim yes we do install a rear receiver now. but it is welded to the frame the rating on it is 250Lbs.It is intended for a bike rack only.


THANKS OregonCamper!!! That is exactly the confirmation that I was looking for.

I was worried that when I switched over from my pop-up that I wouldn't find as good of a board as my www.PopUpPortal.com board. But this one appears to be the Outbackers equivalent.

You guys are awesome!

Gregg


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NDKoze said:


> Here is the reply from Tim (Keystone Product Manager for Outback/Syndey)Jim yes we do install a rear receiver now. but it is welded to the frame the rating on it is 250Lbs.It is intended for a bike rack only.


THANKS OregonCamper!!! That is exactly the confirmation that I was looking for.

I was worried that when I switched over from my pop-up that I wouldn't find as good of a board as my www.PopUpPortal.com board. But this one appears to be the Outbackers equivalent.

You guys are awesome!

Gregg
[/quote]

Gregg....not sure of your family size and towing abilities of your vechicle(s)....but take a look at the 250RS as well. You will be VERY happy with a side slide out!! It offers you a LOT more space. You also get the wrap-a-around dinette which is great. WE came from an Outback that had the old style dinette, and now we can't imagine not having the wrap-a-round (Keystone calls it the "King Dinette") .	The other nice bonus is the second door.


----------



## NDKoze (Jan 5, 2011)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Here is the reply from Tim (Keystone Product Manager for Outback/Syndey)Jim yes we do install a rear receiver now. but it is welded to the frame the rating on it is 250Lbs.It is intended for a bike rack only.


THANKS OregonCamper!!! That is exactly the confirmation that I was looking for.

I was worried that when I switched over from my pop-up that I wouldn't find as good of a board as my www.PopUpPortal.com board. But this one appears to be the Outbackers equivalent.

You guys are awesome!

Gregg
[/quote]

Gregg....not sure of your family size and towing abilities of your vechicle(s)....but take a look at the 250RS as well. You will be VERY happy with a side slide out!! It offers you a LOT more space. You also get the wrap-a-around dinette which is great. WE came from an Outback that had the old style dinette, and now we can't imagine not having the wrap-a-round (Keystone calls it the "King Dinette") .	The other nice bonus is the second door.
[/quote]

I actually did look at the 250RS. In fact, that is the one I spent 2 hours looking at in the showroom on Monday. It is really nice. I am just not sure that I need that much space and coming from the pop-up, I am thinking that the jump to the 210RS is going to be a big enough jump in size. Technically I think I could tow it, but I think it would be approaching the upper limits of my truck (7,800lbs trailer max). Plus it is just me and my 11 and 15 year-old sons. So we really don't need that much room. Once or twice a year we go on a family campout and have my parents come, but I think we would have plenty of space even with them along. Who knows. Down the road the 250RS or something similar may be in the cards. But I can see the 210RS fitting for quite awhile. Although that is what I said about the Pop-up 3 years ago when I made the jump from tenting.


----------



## NDKoze (Jan 5, 2011)

OK. Now you have me rethinking things again. Since I am most likely going to be paying on this thing for awhile, maybe I would be better off getting the bigger 250 right away instead of a year or two down the road wishing I had gone bigger.

Actually, I don't think that the price would be too much different. My biggest concern would be whether my truck would adequately/safely tow it. I don't anticipate upgrading the truck anytime soon.

Chevy Avalanche 3.42 with AutoRide and towing package (7,800 tow capacity and 14,000 GCWR).

What are the thoughts on me towing a 250RS with the Avalanche?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NDKoze said:


> OK. Now you have me rethinking things again. Since I am most likely going to be paying on this thing for awhile, maybe I would be better off getting the bigger 250 right away instead of a year or two down the road wishing I had gone bigger.
> 
> Actually, I don't think that the price would be too much different. My biggest concern would be whether my truck would adequately/safely tow it. I don't anticipate upgrading the truck anytime soon.
> 
> ...


Please start this in a new thread. Will get the attention you want and others can benefit from the information with a relevant subject line.


----------

